# Hilfe bei Adobe Encore DVD !!



## PhPhil (8. April 2007)

Hi an alle!

ich habe ein riesen Problem.
Ich möchte ein DVD Menü machen bekomme es aber nicht hin.
Das Menü ist so aufgebaut, das man vom Hauptmenü einmal dem Film als ganzes und eine Diashow starten kann und die möglichkeit hat in weitere menüs zu gehen, zu Szenenauswahl und zur manuellen Bilderauswahl.
Ich habe als Material hier ein Theaterstück, das in mehreren Szenen unterteilt ist und in diesen wurden auch einige Fotos geschossen.
Der Film und die Szenenauswahl gehen, aber mit der Diashow gibt es einige Probleme.
Ich hätte es gerne so, das man auf "Diashow" klickt und dann alle 553 Bilder im 3 sek. Takt durchlaufen, mit funktion zum vor- und zurückschalten, anhalten und weiterlaufen lassen.
Desweiteren wäre es gut, wenn man ganze szenen nach vorne oder zurück springen könnte.

Für die manuelle auswahl habe ich noch keine Idee, wie man sie bewerkstelligt....
weil es doch einen anderen Weg geben muss, als jedes Bild zu verkleinern, auf das Menü zu packen und dann nocht zu verlinken oder?

Als letztes wäre es dann noch gut zu wissen, wie man es hinbekommt, das man weiß welcher Button gerade ausgewählt ist... ich weiß nicht ob das die DVD recorder automatisch machen, aber es wäre jedenfalls hilfreich, wenn der ausgewählte Button z.B. blau hinterlegt ist

Danke erstmal fürs lesen bis hier hin, weils doch ne ganze Menge ist.
Ich bin JEDEM dankbar, der mit ein Stückchen weiterhelfen kann!!


----------



## PhPhil (8. April 2007)

Gibt es wirklich keinen, der sich mit Encor DVD 1.0 auskennt

Es kann ja nicht sein, das ein Programm für diesen Preis soooo viele wünsche übrig lässt...
nicht man eine Diashow ist realisierbar (und eine Slideshow mit 99 Bildern Fassungsvermögen kann man nicht als dieses bezeichnen).

Ich suche nun schon mehr als 5 Tage im internet herum um ein Tutorial oder Hilfen/Tipps zu bekommen, aber scheinbar kennt sich niemand mit diesem Programm aus...
wenn dennoch einer von euch was weiß, wär ich wie berwits erwähnt für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## winnaluck (17. April 2007)

Hallo!
Ich kenne die Anfangsprobleme mit Encore.
Kann Dir vielleicht ein bisschen weiterhelfen.
Vorweg noch: hab das Programm gerade nicht zur Hand, schreib also die Sachen aus dem Kopf. Kann sein, dass nicht ganz so 100% zusammenstimmt mit den Begriffen.
Wenn Du das Programm startest, startest Du ein neues Projekt.
Dann hast Du ein Fenster mit 4 Registerkarten. Ich glaube das erste ist ASSETS. Da klickst Du doppelt hinein und holst Dir alle zu verwendenden Dateien (Video, Musik für Menü, Hintergrundbild für Menü, etc.). Dann mit der rechten Maustaste in das Fenster auf Neues Menü!
Dann geht das Menü auf und Du kannst die Elemente, die da schon drinnen sind markieren und löschen und neue Buttons einfügen. 
In Fenster - Bibliothek findest Du vorgefertigte Buttons, etc. Zieh diese einfach in Dein Menü.
Wenn DU einen Button zum Starten des Films hast, zieh (verlinke - wie Drag und Drop) einfach das importierte Video-File auf den Button...
usw. usw. mach Dich mal damit vertraut, dann gib mir mal feedback, obs geklappt hat!
Tip: Im Menü kannst Du mit STRG+ALT+SPACE die Vorschau aufrufen...so soll die DVD dann als Fertige aussehen und en.
LG
Luke!


----------



## PhPhil (17. April 2007)

.... ähhmmm ja...

das wären dann die absoluten basics.
Mit ein bischen testen hat das auch in etwa einer stunde geklappt die 3 menüs fertig zu bekommen..
den Film einzubingen -> kein problem..
aber die Siashow und oben ganannte weitere "Features" machen die sache erst richtig schwer und sollten meiner meinung nach bei so nem teuren Programm kein Problem sein..
falls du dafür antworten hat, bin ich für weitere vorschläge offen


----------



## winnaluck (18. April 2007)

Kapitelmarken kannst Du im Schnittfenster setzen und zum Thema Diashow:
Ich weiss nicht, ob hierfür Encore das richtige Programm ist. Ich mach Diashows immer mit ProShow Gold, die kann man dann auch wieder in ein Video umwandeln, welches man dann im Encore wieder einem Button zuordnet!
Alles klar?


----------



## chmee (19. April 2007)

Encore ist kein "Ich-helfe-bei-jedem-Problem"-Programm. Dieses Programm bietet alles zum Thema Video-DVD-Standard. Und Slideshow gehört definitiv NICHT dazu !

mfg chmee


----------

